# Need new wheelset



## jojotheclown (May 11, 2009)

I am currently running the Shimano WH-R500 wheelset that came on my bike. They are rather heavy and seem to flex a little on hills. I'd like to upgrade the wheelset to save some weight. I'd like to stay around $400-600 range. Any bang for your buck deals out there? Any recommendations?


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

Check out Easton's EA70 (formerly Easton Circuits). They are a great deal at around 400-450. They are fairly light and quite strong. I've had mine for a while and love them. Best bang for your buck in my opinion.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

jojotheclown said:


> I am currently running the Shimano WH-R500 wheelset that came on my bike. They are rather heavy and seem to flex a little on hills. I'd like to upgrade the wheelset to save some weight. I'd like to stay around $400-600 range. Any bang for your buck deals out there? Any recommendations?


I just bought a pair of Vuelta Corsa Super lites, 1440 grams. much lighter than my shamals at 1900 grams. and with the addition of conti 4000s 320 tpi, w/lightweight tubes. wow what a difference. I can get up to speed very quickly after 3 quick pedal strokes, and on this little down hill shute where the bike would only crank up to 19 mph, the speedometer was saying 23 mph! I may take them on a hi speed run this weekend. Also the ride was very nice even at 120 psi compared to my old tires and wheels. maybe 20 spokes in the front and 24 in the back had something to do with this?

I was going to get a set of American classics which were a little lighter but cost around $600. The Vueltas list for $400, i paid less at my lbs. I will write up a product review after I get some mileage on these.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

+1 on EA70s, I got mine off of chainlove or bonktown for $240ish


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Shimano RS 80s are pretty light and in the same price range as the Eastons.


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

Soul 2.0

$435 shipped to your door and weight 1317gms.

I'm ordering my set in a few weeks.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

you can get some 1400 g neuvations for like $300.


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

had the same wheelset on my caad 8, just went to 09 mavic sl...flexing while climbing will never enter my vocabulary again...amazing the difference...no comparison. You will drom weight with the neuvation for sure...they are great wheels, I have ridden on them, but you will not find the stiffness i think you are looking for....IMO, just my 2 cents


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Hippienflipflops said:


> you can get some 1400 g neuvations for like $300.


Seconded. I've got a pair of R28 SL5s that are amazing (incidentally, I also upgraded from WH-R500/R550's).

Zach


----------



## 07Fizzer (Jun 19, 2009)

zriggle said:


> Seconded. I've got a pair of R28 SL5s that are amazing (incidentally, I also upgraded from WH-R500/R550's).
> 
> Zach


I also have the Neuvation wheels. Absolutely best bang for the buck. These wheels with stock bearings roll effortlessly, spin up quick and has excellent side to side stiffness. Ive put a 1000 miles already on my set and have hit alot of potholes and yet they are still true, not a wobble to be seen. Best of all, you dont have to sell your right leg to own a set.


----------



## floxy (Apr 13, 2009)

I was using the Shimano R550s and upgraded to a custom set built by Spin Lite. Velocity Aerohead rims, Dura Ace Hubs, Sapim Lazer spokes and Veloplugs. They are a great wheelset with a 1 year warranty. I don't have a scale but think they are in the low 1500 range. Noticed a huge difference from the stock wheels.

Give Lyle a call...


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

Dura Ace hubs=BIG WASTE OF MONEY....IMO $ from ultergra to DA, is just not worth it


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Ill also note the neuvations as i have about 1000 miles on a set of r28 aero3's. although mine do flex while sprinting/climbing. Im currently considering some ksyrium elites but still think the neuvations were well worth it. Im about 30-50lbs lighter than my riding buddies and every time we are coasting i just roll so much faster. but once again the flex is becoming an issue... im about 150lbs and not super strong but i can sprint up to about 36mph on flats and just measured my flex at about 1/4 inch. I noticed a pinging sound and found that while sprinting my magnet on the front wheel hits the computer sensor.


----------



## jojotheclown (May 11, 2009)

*Exactly*



B15serv said:


> Ill also note the neuvations as i have about 1000 miles on a set of r28 aero3's. although mine do flex while sprinting/climbing. I'm currently considering some ksyrium elites but still think the neuvations were well worth it. I'm about 30-50lbs lighter than my riding buddies and every time we are coasting i just roll so much faster. but once again the flex is becoming an issue... I'm about 150lbs and not super strong but i can sprint up to about 36mph on flats and just measured my flex at about 1/4 inch. I noticed a pinging sound and found that while sprinting my magnet on the front wheel hits the computer sensor.



Yes.. This is the exact sort of thing I am experiencing with the Shimano wheels, which is why I want to switch. I am a bit heavier than you though at 175 lbs. Have you tried the Ksyrium elites and found them to be much stiffer? Ideally I would like more lateral stiffness combined with a significant reduction in weight (about 1850 grams for the current WH-R500), and of course the ability to roll forever :thumbsup:


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

there are great bargains to be had out there, but as with anything in this world you get what you pay for


----------



## jojotheclown (May 11, 2009)

Extra P said:


> there are great bargains to be had out there, but as with anything in this world you get what you pay for



Right, and I dont think I am lowballing for a set of ZIP's for the price range I am looking at ($400 - $600). I think $400 - $600 should be able to get me a set of decent wheels that give me what I am looking for (or at least close to what I am looking for).


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

handbuilts w/high(er) spoke count. mavics are stiff, period, and will beat you up...you can do *far* better.

eg: white h2 hubs / kinlin 30mm rims / cx-ray or aerolite spokes. $600ish.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Someone always has to plug the handbuilts. I wonder if its the same people that have to go on the steel rants in other threads.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

With your weight and your requirements for lightness at that price range, you might be stuck with some flex. I think 1800g is reasonable if looking for a "stiff-while-hammering" wheelset. 
I must say, I'm low 160s.
I have some WH R535s that look awesome but are similarly heavy and I've never ridden them. They have an outer rim mounted spoke so may be stiffer. Cheap used.
I have some Neuvations in the 1400g range - they ping and flex.
I have some Cane Creek Volos Ti in the 1350g range - they flex(much less than Neuvation but aren't made anymore).
I found some American Classic hub/Ritchey rim wheels new on Ebay in the 1330g range - they flex but roll very well.
I love the feel of a 1300g wheelset but I would imagine the flex is common in that arena. I stand and climb a bit but have to be smoother on climbs. 
Remember Bontrager's thing - "Light, affordable, strong. Pick two."
Whatever you get, don't be surprised to hear a bit of pinging from machine built wheels until they are broken in. At that time you might need to true them up a bit.
Your goals are possible but at a price. I have never ridden Ksyriums though as the "affordable" ones are a bit heavy IMO. They may be the answer.
JMO,
Dave
KC


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Neuvations are solid.


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

> I have some Cane Creek Volos Ti in the 1350g range


Freind of mine has these wheels he is selling....AWESOME wheels....great price too...


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

check em out....http://http://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/1246353020.html


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

dookie said:


> handbuilts w/high(er) spoke count. mavics are stiff, period, and will beat you up...you can do *far* better.
> 
> eg: white h2 hubs / kinlin 30mm rims / cx-ray or aerolite spokes. $600ish.


+1

I got a set with DT Swiss 240 hubs with CX-Ray spokes (20/24) and they have become my favorite wheelset.
I weigh 180lbs and I find them stiff and rock solid coming in at 1460 grams.


----------



## entification (Jul 9, 2008)

07Fizzer said:


> I also have the Neuvation wheels. Absolutely best bang for the buck. These wheels with stock bearings roll effortlessly, spin up quick and has excellent side to side stiffness. Ive put a 1000 miles already on my set and have hit alot of potholes and yet they are still true, not a wobble to be seen. Best of all, you dont have to sell your right leg to own a set.


Exactly! I've been using Neuvations for a couple of years now and they're great; absolutely no problems and they roll forever.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> Someone always has to plug the handbuilts. I wonder if its the same people that have to go on the steel rants in other threads.


it's just the people who have the experience to know better...


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

Not a steel freak...have a steel 2-9er, but just see the benifits of hand built when you are on a budget, you find me a sub 700 dollar, wheelset that is sub 1400 grams. may loose some benifits that my mavic sl's have but half the price and lighter, you can't ignore the hand builts....


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Extra P said:


> may loose some benifits that my mavic sl's have...


such as?

proprietary spokes? freehubs made of cottage cheese? tooth-rattling ride?
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=178663


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Extra P said:


> Not a steel freak...have a steel 2-9er, but just see the benifits of hand built when you are on a budget, you find me a sub 700 dollar, wheelset that is sub 1400 grams. may loose some benifits that my mavic sl's have but half the price and lighter, you can't ignore the hand builts....


Just found you one.
Build it with Kinlin XR-200 instead of 240 and it should come under 1400 grams.

http://us-dc1-order.store.yahoo.net...OPCBneqMUFn5paLJd0yfYXvg2ZqLQIMAn6raFx3WvGQ--


----------



## entification (Jul 9, 2008)

dookie said:


> it's just the people who have the experience to know better...


Agreed. It depends of course on who's building them, but hand-built wheels have the advantage of proper spoke tension and stress relieving.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

a second on the eastons

and i aint f ukkin apologizing for a pair of custom made, handbuilt lightweight wheels that are stonger than all git up. my mechanic (he dont talk a whole lot) took one look and started nodding his head up and down. "true" was all he said. then i got out and rode them...ppphuccckkkkk

at 450 the pair i dont think there's much better....


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

Last year, I had the same dilemma as I wanted to dump the crappy wheels that came with my bike. They were heavy and not well made, so I spent endless hours configuring wheelsets online.

I ended up doing Velocity Aeroheads, 24fr 2x, 28r 3x, cx-rays, alu nipples (driveside rear brass) White Industries hubs and USE Spinsticks. I think it was around $660 with the Spinsticks. Got them from ProWheelBuilder. Like 'em a lot. They have held their true and are quite light (but I'm only a 136lb woman). Maybe I could have gone with less spokes to shave weight, but I wanted something a little bit more durable as these are my main wheelset. I'm not sold on really low spoke count, personally. My bomb proof set is old Mavic Reflex (pre Open Pro) 32 32 3x, dbl butted spokes, Dura-Ace 7700. Not the lightest, but they will last a really long time.

I prefer having wheels built, but I can see the savings in wheelsets like Neuvations. I looked hard at them, and Soul but I kept going back to custom and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a set Neuvations AND a set of handbuilts. If weight & price are your primary concerns, the Neuvations aren't a bad choice. 

_BUT_, there's a few things "missing" in the details that show where they were aiming for a price-point. My set's the R28sl, a few years old, but have survived. Yes, they're light. Yes, the bearings roll _very smoothly_. Yes, they come with spare spokes & nipples. But they seem to lack the fit & finish of the handbuilts.

The handbuilds are overbuilt but still have a respectable weight. I have a full DT Swiss build. To save $$$ I went w/ a 32-hole 340 rear.

Between the two, the handbuilts just feel sturdier/more resilient than the Neuvations, prob because the handbuilts have a higher spoke count.



MarvinK said:


> Someone always has to plug the handbuilts. I wonder if its the same people that have to go on the steel rants in other threads.



By the way, my bike's not some old-school steelie, it's a high end bike. Handbuilts are just more reliable and customizable as opposed to buying off-the-shelf or being a sucker for slick marketing.


----------

